# Need Help!



## jpranch (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, now that I have your attention here's the deal: This forum doesn't run for free. So we need the 98% of the people who use this valuable resource to step-up and become Saw Horses and contribute some very modest coin. I'm certain that some just cannot do it right now but believe most can. For those who do not know or remember this forum was created shortly after the ICC scraped their codes forum by a small handful of people who believed that code geeks, design professionals, contractors, the general public, and many others should have a place to find answers and solutions for the built environment. I can also attest to the forming of life long friendships that I value very highly as a result of this forum. That in and of itself is priceless! So with that come on ladies & gent's it's time to Cowboy up!


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess some of the problem is

The one time question posters

The occasional user

Not sure how the 98% breaks down and not asking for a break down

If peoples would just pitch in a few times a year, should help!!!!!!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 26, 2013)

cda, thanks. It is my understanding that less than 2% contribute any coin at all to keep this forum going.

jar, sorry for the duplicate post but I felt compelled to start another thread.


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> cda, thanks. It is my understanding that less than 2% contribute any coin at all to keep this forum going.jar, sorry for the duplicate post but I felt compelled to start another thread.


I understand the 2%

But what part of the 98 is regular visitors/users

Versus one time question askers ?

And not needing a break down but that may be where the problem is

Just along with the answer ask for a contribution to keep the site alive


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 26, 2013)

This board has my support!!  And it can count on my supporting it as best I can.

Have a Great Thanks Giving week, folks!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2013)

I understand cda's question, and will say, on any given day you can see regular posters that have not stepped up. I think anyone who approaches 100 posts should be considering, or required, to help out.

JMHO


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2013)

I can get a list of people that have posted one time but what they posted in another story.  I can't get a breakdown of that.  I am not sure that I can figure out a way to do a question, pay as you go system in place without spending lots of money on coding.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 26, 2013)

Where is the link to PayPal for making donations to this board?


----------



## jpranch (Nov 26, 2013)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> Where is the link to PayPal for making donations to this board?


Ditto. I use the heck out of this board.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2013)

"Where is the link to PayPal for making donations to this board?"

It used to be at the top on the forum home page, maybe got lost in the most recent update?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2013)

I already made a post but if you are already a Sawhorse, please do not contribute as a Supporter because it will change your status from Sawhorse to Supporter.  You already gave enough.  Let others step up.


----------



## ICE (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's an idea.  Let nonpaying members login ten times with full use just as it is now.  At the eleventh login restrict them to seeing nothing but the OP in a thread.  No replies, no pictures, no ability to post.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Here's an idea.  Let nonpaying members login ten times with full use just as it is now.  At the eleventh login restrict them to seeing nothing but the OP in a thread.  No replies, no pictures, no ability to post.


Good idea.  In theory.

The problem is that I cannot keep the search engine bots from searching information, that's one.

Next, I don't have a way to do that

Finally, that is a little too restrictive and I believe will retard the growth of the board.

I do, however, like the idea in general because it is common sense.


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I already made a post but if you are already a Sawhorse, please do not contribute as a Supporter because it will change your status from Sawhorse to Supporter.  You already gave enough.  Let others step up.


Uh oh, sorry

I don't care what you call me

But if we want to contribute extra during the year , does it matter if done as supporter or other?


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe like the church building fund

Commit to so much every so often

Five dollars every other month or whatever whenever


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2013)

I think sawhorses have a great range of permissions over supporters.

Just renew every year for two years, works out the same, and you are a sawhose. Pretty soon you will be a lifetime member!


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I think sawhorses have a great range of permissions over supporters.Just renew every year for two years, works out the same, and you are a sawhose. Pretty soon you will be a lifetime member!


I just like to pony up periodically through the year, cuts down on my drinking money.

I think giving extra should be the way to go


----------



## JPohling (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the ten log in restriction is a good one!  There must be a way to accomplish that...........I am tired of being a sawhorse.....I wanna be a real horse!

I do not think additional contributions by the few are the answer..........I do not agree that 2% of the users should fund the 98%..............especially when those 2% are also the ones providing the accurate answers.

This is starting to sound like Brents ADA rant, I mean dialogue!


----------



## Wayne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in. I don't post a lot but I contribute where I can and I've learned a lot from you guys.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2013)

This is more than a cover the bills problem.  Jeff has made it known that he is tired of working for free.  The 2% don't even pay the rent, much less compensate Jeff.  Somethings got to give.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 27, 2013)

I did a non-scientific search of the questions  I have responded to.  About half  of the questions I have responded to were from non-Sawhorses.

Maybe we should put a statement at the bottom of our responses to Non-Sawhorses  "This response brought to you by the paying members of the Building Code Forum.  You can join the paying members for a small donation of $_________  "


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> I did a non-scientific search of the questions  I have responded to.  About half  of the questions I have responded to were from non-Sawhorses.  Maybe we should put a statement at the bottom of our responses to Non-Sawhorses  "This response brought to you by the paying members of the Building Code Forum.  You can join the paying members for a small donation of $_________  "


Agree.........

If that don't work inknow a couple guys in Montana we can send over


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe you could do like ask.com     ... you type your search and the first few words pop up to entice somebody to join..... The more members could lower the price....


----------



## fatboy (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe we should put a statement at the bottom of our responses to  Non-Sawhorses  "This response brought to you by the paying members of  the Building Code Forum.  You can join the paying members for a small  donation of $_________  "

Done, I tweaked it a bit.............what do you think?


----------



## fireguy (Nov 27, 2013)

Better than the original.   Maybe a collection of similar notations  made as a sticky so those who have contributed can cut and paste, adding at the end of our responses.

This response brought to you by one of the paying members of the Building Code Forum.

 You can join the paying members and support this forum, for a small donation at http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/payments.php


----------

